# rp-pppoe emerge ends in sandbox violation

## orkid

Hello, just installed 1.2, compiled a kernel and tried emerging rp-pppoe.

All seems to compile well but after gzipping the man pages stripping some tmp files, I get:

```

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/rp-pppoe-3.3/image/

--------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY --------------------

open_wr: /proc/sys/kernel/tainted

open_wr: /proc/sys/kernel/tainted

open_wr: /proc/sys/kernel/tainted

open_wr: /proc/sys/kernel/tainted

open_wr: /proc/sys/kernel/tainted

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

!!! emerge aborting on /usr/portage/net-dialup/rp-pppoe/rp-pppoe-3.3.ebuild .

```

And back to the shell prompt I go. I've installed gentoo1.2 before and got the same 'error' while emerging rp-pppoe, however it seemed to work fine after a second emerge rp-pppoe.

Just wanted to know what this message meant.

Thanks,

-Mike

----------

## lx

During install all files should be installed in /tmp/portage/rp-pppoe-3.3/image, gentoo uses libsandbox.so to check the install doesn't access another part of the disk. The package wants to write to /proc/sys/kernel/tainted, probably because the module is started (insmod / modprobe), and taints the kernel, during install. With the second try the module is already installed and the module won't be started and there's no need to write /proc/sys/kernel/tainted.

Cya lX.

----------

## orkid

Hmm, interesting. Thanks for the info, now at least I'm not worried that it's a big problem.

----------

